# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  My dream today, which changed my life. (And other stuff)

## Koyomi

*Edit: I dont know what's up with the dream i had.. but my personality has completely changed, and the way i feel about people.
Though, this is great.. i'm really happy.* 



It being different, is a big word, i'd say, but that wouldn't really make any sense.

It's just, ever since i've had that dream today, i feel like a complete different person, in a complete different world.

All of my dreams, for the past 4 years have been about love, and nothing else, or dreams that show me.. the future, i guess.. for example, i dream something and it actually happens, but i barely remember when i wake up (I remember WAY less when i wake up compared to other LONGER dreams.)
And after a few days to weeks, to years.. it happens, and that day i remember that i dreamt it, back then. 
Now and then, i still have those but nothing big happens in my life so it's just of my daily life, but if something big happens i usually dream of the whole thing, every single detail, from the very beginning to the very end. 

Anyway, about the dream i had today..
I've had a dream within the same scenery (The scenery in my dream doesn't exist in the actual life.) But i don't remember it being the same dream, i remember having this dream with the same scenery of the the dream today a year ago, and the strange thing is, the girl in the dream i had today, i met like 2 months ago, and yet i'm pretty sure she was in my dream of a year ago as well.)

Anyway, on with the dream.. 
I didn't think about anything before going to sleep, i just fell asleep.. 
So, this is how the dream started; -Hate talking about the way i feel or things that have happened to me, but i feel like i need to. 

So, this is how it started; 
The girl told my sister we kissed, but i didnt dream about the kiss itself. 
And so i was embarrassed, standing against the wall looking down the floor, and she was talking to me but i was too embarrassed to say anything, and so she suddenly disappeared.. and so i started searching, and searching, and searching in every room and corner there was, yelling her name. Even though i think her name was different in the dream, but the looks were the same.
Anyway, the searching part was basically, the whole dream. Like, the first part of the dream took 2 minutes and the searching part took hours. I remember a lot of rooms and sceneries i searched in, but it's pointless saying those. At the end of the dream i finally found her, hugging her being extremely happy, oh god this sounds so retarded. But whatever. And thats when i woke up, right on time for work too.. 

So that's it.

Also, i did get a few interuptions, in the dream, you know.. but i just went back to sleep and continued from the last part.


That's about it.
I'd be happy if you could reply to the dream i had today.
Mainly i think i've had dreams about love for the past 4 years because of not having a girlfriend for 3 years, not because i'm gay because i'm straight, but because i cant find the right person, and it's either the right person or nothing, not a 1 month relationship. 


.. That is all.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Do you still keep in touch with the girl from your dream?

----------


## Koyomi

> Do you still keep in touch with the girl from your dream?



I see her once a week, and dont talk too much to her, i dont hate her, but i dont have feelings for her.

----------

